# Aug 2017:  Canadian Killed in #BarcelonaAttack Claimed by ISIL



## The Bread Guy (17 Aug 2017)

Usual breaking news caveats apply (attached) ...

_*"Barcelona terror attack: At least 12 dead after van plows into crowd; 2 suspects arrested"*_ (FOX News)
_*"Van plows through crowd in Barcelona, killing about 12"*_ (Reuters)
_*"ISIS claims responsibility for deadly Barcelona attack"*_ (ABC News)
_*"Timeline: Deadly attacks in Western Europe"*_ (Reuters)
More:  Google News - Bing News - Yahoo News
And, as usual, let the false flag accusations begin ("False flag bingo" card attached) ...


> I know it's early days still, but I'll bring it out again, as the signs are there... BINGOOO!!! Game on! #BarcelonaAttack #FalseFlag #PsyOp


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Aug 2017)

R.I.P. Ian Wilson ...

_*"Canadian victim of Barcelona attack remembered as 'compassionate, generous, adventurous' "*_ (_Globe & Mail_)
_*"Vancouver police officer's father killed in Barcelona terrorist attack"*_ (_The Georgia Straight_)
_*"Five Things to Know: Terror victim was VPD dad, truck hits overpass, state of emergency extended again"*_ (_Vancouver Sun_)
More on Wilson via Google News
More on the incident:  Google News - Bing News - Yahoo News

Starting new thread given Canadian fatality ...


----------



## Jarnhamar (19 Aug 2017)

Cnn suggested this is a possible Charlottesville copy cat attack.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Aug 2017)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Cnn suggested this is a possible Charlottesville copy cat attack.


Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaybe, if C'Ville was the first-ever "vehicular attack" - like this hasn't been done in other attacks in Europe ISIL has taken the blame for.  Is it someone @ CNN saying that, or some expert they had on speaking?  Interesting ...


----------



## Jarnhamar (19 Aug 2017)

Wolf Blitzer from CNN.
https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2017/08/17/cnns_blitzer_there_will_be_questions_if_barcelona_terror_attack_was_copycat_of_charlottesville.html

Doesn't strike me as a brilliant thing to say.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Aug 2017)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Wolf Blitzer from CNN.
> https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2017/08/17/cnns_blitzer_there_will_be_questions_if_barcelona_terror_attack_was_copycat_of_charlottesville.html
> 
> Doesn't strike me as a brilliant thing to say.


 :nod:  I know 24/7 networks have to "feed the goat" to keep every second filled with pix/audio, but really?


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Aug 2017)

Spanish Police have killed the driver of the van.  Good.

http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/world/barcelona-driver-search-1.4255275


----------

